# One Grinder To Grind Them All.



## Alan Kilroy (Dec 22, 2017)

So.....I imagine, like alot of people, I do Aeropress coffee at work and Espresso based coffees at home.

I'm still swinging the dial around come Monday morning and then swinging it back again for my espresso machine come Friday.

Not ideal but does it do any harm to my burrs etc etc. It's a fairly big shift on the dial.

Compak K3 Touch Adv.

Cheers.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I use the same grind size for my Aeropress as I do for my Espresso at home. Since moving to a much finer grind on the Aeropress i seem to be getting a better flavour. I use paper filters inside the metal filter which seems to.keep the coffee cleaner.
I grind fresh daily for the Aeropress.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Alan Kilroy said:


> So.....I imagine, like alot of people, I do Aeropress coffee at work and Espresso based coffees at home.
> 
> I'm still swinging the dial around come Monday morning and then swinging it back again for my espresso machine come Friday.
> 
> ...


 Retail grinders in shops often have their adjusters removed, this means they are rarely adjusted, probably only when the service guy comes round and digs out the accumulated coffee a couple of times per year. You are adjusting your grinder at least 100 times per year as opposed to perhaps twice per year for a retail grinder and therefore putting 5000% more wear on your grinder (which is only a domestic model). This is an enormous increase in wear...but I still think you will be OK


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The only real downside is the inevitable wastage when aiming for espresso again. I use an aeropress either on the go, or for certain coffees that rule as brewed but less so as espresso. I tend to grind a fair bit coarser for AP than espresso. However, I bought an Aergrind for the AP as it will grind for espresso in an 'emergency' but the big advantage is that it fits inside the AP plunger so it's great for travelling or work, and I don't need to mess with the settings on my Ceado at home. It grinds well and much faster than cheaper ceramic burr hand grinders. Not cheap but worth the money IMO. If you buy one, it's probably better to buy from a reseller than from Made by Knock direct. It'll cost a bit more but buying direct can mean waiting for bloody months!!

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Alan Kilroy (Dec 22, 2017)

GrowlingDog said:


> I use the same grind size for my Aeropress as I do for my Espresso at home. Since moving to a much finer grind on the Aeropress i seem to be getting a better flavour. I use paper filters inside the metal filter which seems to.keep the coffee cleaner.
> I grind fresh daily for the Aeropress.


 I find there is a very big difference between AP and Esp. grind size. If I use a fine grind on my AP, I'll be waiting till the coffee goes cold before it filters through. I let the liquid "Fall through" the filter. Opposite of inverted???


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Alan Kilroy said:


> I find there is a very big difference between AP and Esp. grind size. If I use a fine grind on my AP, I'll be waiting till the coffee goes cold before it filters through. I let the liquid "Fall through" the filter. Opposite of inverted???


 You should be pushing the coffee through the filter, using the plunger..

Aeropress is immersion brewing not pour over.


----------

